# Pigeon in Texas needs new home



## heather77 (Sep 10, 2006)

My husband and I have a had a wild pigeon for about 9 mnths. It is missing its outer wing on one side and cannot fly above a leap. Releasing it back into the wild is not an option and we are moving to Thailand soon. Bird rehab. people in our city will not take a pigeon as we have tried since the beginning. We are looking for a good home with possible other birds and room to roam a bit. He/she is a healthy, friendly and beautiful rock dove! Please respond to this thread if your are interested with details about accommodations, other birds, and why you are interested. If a good home is found, we can contribute monetarily for food, care, etc...

Thank you!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

heather77 said:


> My husband and I have a had a wild pigeon for about 9 mnths. It is missing its outer wing on one side and cannot fly above a leap. Releasing it back into the wild is not an option and we are moving to Thailand soon. Bird rehab. people in our city will not take a pigeon as we have tried since the beginning. We are looking for a good home with possible other birds and room to roam a bit. He/she is a healthy, friendly and beautiful rock dove! Please respond to this thread if your are interested with details about accommodations, other birds, and why you are interested. If a good home is found, we can contribute monetarily for food, care, etc...
> 
> Thank you!


Can you tell us where in Texas you are? We may have a person there to help out. Also, what time table are we talking about? Weeks, Months??


----------



## heather77 (Sep 10, 2006)

*Our Pigeon*

We are hoping to sell our house as soon as possible. It is on the market. We would like to find a home buyer within a month or two and will then be leaving. We are in Corpus Christi, but can travel to deliver our bird.

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, there are two people that are on our list. One is 7 hours away in North Richland Hills and the other is a little over 5 hours away in Galveston. I can give you their names and phone numbers. You can call them if you would like and see if anything can be worked out. I will send you a Private Message with the info as the list I'm using is not available to the general public. 
Would you consider shipping the bird? If so, there may be other members who would be interested.


----------



## ronhoward (Mar 16, 2007)

*Pigeon home...*

I am in Albuquerque, NM, a bit too far away perhaps, but I have several ex-feral pigeons (after 7-8 months it does not appear that they are going to be releaseable) that are going to be my guests for the rest of their lives. There's always room for one more. Closer would be better, but if not, let me know if I can help. Ron


----------



## heather77 (Sep 10, 2006)

*New Mexico*

Thank you for your response. I odn't really know much about the possibility of shipping, but being around other pigeons would be nice. Do you have facilities for a flightless bird? More room to move around would be helpful. Are your birds outdoors or indoors? 

Thanks for any help on these questions.

Heather


----------

